# 20 week ultrasound guesses!



## lilninja

I had my 20 week ultrasound, we asked the tech not to tell us what baby is and it’s sure keeping us guessing! Does anyone care to guess on these images??


----------



## Ruskiegirl

Those sure look like boy bits to me :D


----------



## tdog

They look like boys parts to me the last one especially is where can see it most one of my sons was like that lol xx


----------



## lilninja

Ah! That would be sooooo exciting! Thanks for looking!


----------



## crazy4baby09

Definitely looks like a boy!


----------



## lilninja

My boyfriends sure hoping so! Thanks for looking!


----------



## cazza22

I think team blue babes xxxx


----------



## lilninja

That would be so exciting! This is our little miracle baby as we had been trying for 2 years with no luck and then my boyfriend got covid and had a heart attack and then 2 more in hospital, then I got covid while he was in the hospital. He was released after 5 days, we were both still sick and BOOM! Miracle baby was conceived the day he got out! So needless to say, we are just so excited we finally get our baby but he doesn’t have a biological son so he would be beyond thrilled to have a boy!


----------



## tdog

lilninja said:


> That would be so exciting! This is our little miracle baby as we had been trying for 2 years with no luck and then my boyfriend got covid and had a heart attack and then 2 more in hospital, then I got covid while he was in the hospital. He was released after 5 days, we were both still sick and BOOM! Miracle baby was conceived the day he got out! So needless to say, we are just so excited we finally get our baby but he doesn’t have a biological son so he would be beyond thrilled to have a boy!

So glad boyfriend OK now what a roller coaster, you waiting till birth to no the sex? Xx


----------



## lilninja

tdog said:


> So glad boyfriend OK now what a roller coaster, you waiting till birth to no the sex? Xx

It was pretty wild! We are going to wait till birth! I’ll have a scheduled C-section sometime at the end of October! When are you due? I see you’re expecting #7!?


----------



## tdog

lilninja said:


> It was pretty wild! We are going to wait till birth! I’ll have a scheduled C-section sometime at the end of October! When are you due? I see you’re expecting #7!?

That will soon come round how exciting what have you already got at home? Yea I'm due 13th Jan but be Xmas week when I have it as I get induced 3 weeks early xx


----------



## lilninja

tdog said:


> That will soon come round how exciting what have you already got at home? Yea I'm due 13th Jan but be Xmas week when I have it as I get induced 3 weeks early xx

Ah! That’s so exciting! Are you going to find out what you’re having!? I’m jealous lol I would have 100 babies if I could! I have a boy and 2 girls from previous marriage and my boyfriend has 2 girls from his previous marriage! This is our first together and it’s going by so fast!


----------



## tdog

lilninja said:


> Ah! That’s so exciting! Are you going to find out what you’re having!? I’m jealous lol I would have 100 babies if I could! I have a boy and 2 girls from previous marriage and my boyfriend has 2 girls from his previous marriage! This is our first together and it’s going by so fast!

I love Big families but my partner was ummming about this one tbh he has a aorta aneurysm so basically he's a tocking time bomb :cry: but we going to a gender reveal but have to wait till Aug for that as that's when everyone is off lol, awww so make it even a boy would be amazing love can't wait for updates xx


----------



## lilninja

tdog said:


> I love Big families but my partner was ummming about this one tbh he has a aorta aneurysm so basically he's a tocking time bomb :cry: but we going to a gender reveal but have to wait till Aug for that as that's when everyone is off lol, awww so make it even a boy would be amazing love can't wait for updates xx

Omg, I’m so sorry to hear that. Must be terrifying :( I’m glad you guys have a big family and another on the way, the reveal will be exciting! Yes a boy would be lovely but we’d be excited with a girl as well! I’ll definitely update and you do the same!


----------



## Bevziibubble

:blue:


----------



## MrsT116

:blue::blue::blue:


----------



## lilninja

Thanks! I can’t shake the thought that it’s actually a girl lol. I have video and it’s honestly really hard to tell! I took a couple screen shots that look more girl and we are kinda convinced after each having 2 girls that this is in fact a girl lol!


----------



## Babybump87

lilninja said:


> That would be so exciting! This is our little miracle baby as we had been trying for 2 years with no luck and then my boyfriend got covid and had a heart attack and then 2 more in hospital, then I got covid while he was in the hospital. He was released after 5 days, we were both still sick and BOOM! Miracle baby was conceived the day he got out! So needless to say, we are just so excited we finally get our baby but he doesn’t have a biological son so he would be beyond thrilled to have a boy!

Wow that’s a story to tell baby when older !! 

I’m team blue for sure ! Congrats !


----------



## lilninja

Babybump87 said:


> Wow that’s a story to tell baby when older !!
> 
> I’m team blue for sure ! Congrats !


right!? Haha so crazy! And eek! Thanks! We went back today cause they couldn’t get all the measurements last week and for the first time in 4 pregnancies, she asked us to look away when she went to the lower half! My boyfriend sneaky video’d it again but I haven’t seen it yet lol!


----------



## tdog

lilninja said:


> right!? Haha so crazy! And eek! Thanks! We went back today cause they couldn’t get all the measurements last week and for the first time in 4 pregnancies, she asked us to look away when she went to the lower half! My boyfriend sneaky video’d it again but I haven’t seen it yet lol!

Lmao love the fact boyfriend sneakily filmed it :cry: I'd get caught out lmao bet you can wait to no what baby is tho I'm so impatient lol xx


----------



## Babybump87

lilninja said:


> right!? Haha so crazy! And eek! Thanks! We went back today cause they couldn’t get all the measurements last week and for the first time in 4 pregnancies, she asked us to look away when she went to the lower half! My boyfriend sneaky video’d it again but I haven’t seen it yet lol!

Soo want to see the video hahaha ! I would get caught too !


----------



## lilninja

Hahaha I can definitely wait to know for sure but it’s so hard not to look for clues lmao! The video doesn’t show much as the tech was beyond careful cause she knew we didn’t want to know hahaha! Again, some shots look girly and others look boyish! I honestly can’t tell lol it will definitely be a surprise baby!


----------



## lilninja

New pics! Maybe girl!?


----------



## tdog

Mmmm tricky one some I still see boy some I see girl lol now thinking more girl :shrug: xx


----------



## lilninja

tdog said:


> Mmmm tricky one some I still see boy some I see girl lol now thinking more girl :shrug: xx

I’m thinking more girl! This babe will be a total surprise lol! So excited!!


----------



## Babybump87

Oo now I’m thinking more girl too !


----------



## lilninja

Babybump87 said:


> Oo now I’m thinking more girl too !

Eeeeee! So crazy how everything can image so differently! Really makes me feel like it can go either way! I’m definitely leaning more girl now!


----------



## geckorachel

Hi! Wow.. what a conception story!!! I'm glad all is well now. Totally looked like a boy initially but now... Looks more girl?! I admire your patience for waiting to find out. I'm way too much of a control freak!!!


----------



## lilninja

geckorachel said:


> Hi! Wow.. what a conception story!!! I'm glad all is well now. Totally looked like a boy initially but now... Looks more girl?! I admire your patience for waiting to find out. I'm way too much of a control freak!!!

isn’t that something!? Still hard to believe that’s when it finally happened lol! And yeah, this babe has me totally stumped. It’s weird because I’m very split, my gut says boy but I think it’s a girl. I’ve never been between before lol! Super excited to finally find out when it’s born!


----------



## lilninja

New Images at 33 weeks!


----------



## MrsT116

I'm sticking with my prediction of boy xx


----------



## lilninja

MrsT116 said:


> I'm sticking with my prediction of boy xx


Eeeeeee! I’m so excited to find out! In the home stretch now!!


----------



## Babybump87

Surely a boy ??!! 

I’ve been boy guess then girl now back to boy haha 

not long now !


----------



## lilninja

Babybump87 said:


> Surely a boy ??!!
> 
> I’ve been boy guess then girl now back to boy haha
> 
> not long now !

Hahaha I keep doing the same! For some reason I just can’t wrap my head around it being a boy, even though that’s my gut feeling. I just keep thinking it’s a girl! We’ll be very surprised either way when we finally get to find out!!


----------



## iqas

Femur shot- any guesses boy or girl??


----------



## Babybump87

lilninja said:


> Hahaha I keep doing the same! For some reason I just can’t wrap my head around it being a boy, even though that’s my gut feeling. I just keep thinking it’s a girl! We’ll be very surprised either way when we finally get to find out!!

Oh for sure !! Hopefully baby will make an appearance sooner rather than later and won’t keep us all guessing any longer ! Xx


----------



## gigglebox

I’m seeing penises all over the place! I’d bet my lunch money it’s a boy. Following to find out—not long now!


----------



## Bevziibubble

gigglebox said:


> I’m seeing penises all over the place!

:rofl:


----------



## lilninja

She’s a girl!!


----------



## Bevziibubble

Congratulations!


----------



## Babybump87

lilninja said:


> She’s a girl!!

congratulations !! 
She sure had us guessing


----------

